# Television Turkeys - The Worst  TV Shows of All Time



## BAYLOR (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes,  there  have already been  bad tv show threads  but I figure,  it's  time for a new thread  this topic .


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 11, 2022)

There are a lot of bad TV shows but my loathing is reserved for one that has been inexplicably long-running (and which I have been forced to sit through): _Supernatural_


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 11, 2022)

Le Panda du Mal said:


> There are a lot of bad TV shows but my loathing is reserved for one that has been inexplicably long-running (and which I have been forced to sit through): _Supernatural_



Yes , that one ran way  way too many years. Unfortunately, we're  getting prequel series to it.

*The 100   *When this one  started  I liked it alot.  The  problem was that every season it kept  getting ever  more  bleak ,depressing and nihilistic and worse . I still stayed on till the end  and , it  wasn't worth it.  There was  going be a  prequel in this one  but, thankfully,  it was  cancelled it before it started.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2022)

*Otherworld* 1985  a family exploring one the pyramids o Egypt fall though a doorway which candies them a parallel  world dominated by totalitarian  society . This one very quickly squander what potential it had and lasted a total of eight Episode before it was mercifully  cancelled.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Apr 13, 2022)

*Star Trek: Picard
Star Trek: Discovery*

There, I said it.

*Galactica, 1980
Heil Honey, I'm home *- a sitcom about living next to Hitler. Just execrable.
*Star Wars Holiday special
War of the worlds (BBC, 2019)
All reality TV*


----------



## Mouse (Apr 13, 2022)

I kinda want to say *Lost*. I was a _huge_ Lost fan - I was an admin/mod on three Lost forums, two of which were huge. I watched every ep, I discussed every ep. I have made friends that I'm still very close to to this day through this show. I was part of an epic Lost RPG that ran for several years. Yet I've never been so disappointed by a TV show in my life and I've never hated a TV character as much as I hate Jack. I can't even rewatch the series (though I do own it all on DVD) because it makes me so furious now.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 13, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> *Otherworld* 1985  a family exploring one the pyramids o Egypt fall though a doorway which candies them a parallel  world dominated by totalitarian  society . This one very quickly squander what potential it had and lasted a total of eight Episode before it was mercifully  cancelled.



Thank you. I forgot the name of this show, but I think about its badness all the time. I remember it re-ran on SyFy in the mid-90's (back when it was still the Scifi Channel) and there was one episode where the kids virtually foment a revolution by forming a Beatles cover band. In retrospect I guess it sort of tied into American fantasies about bringing down the Soviet Union with rock music.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 13, 2022)

I would think *Come back Mrs Noah* starring Mollie Sugden, a really awful sci-fi 'comedy' series
The end credits here are a short demo of it's direness


----------



## The Ace (Apr 13, 2022)

To be fair, "Come back, Mrs Noah," was a product of its time, and had its funny moments.

*Mrs Brown's boys - *Where to start with this absolute Mother ?

*Absolutely Fabulous *- Joanna Lumley got too old to boink producers, and ended up in this waste of time.

*Tittybangbang *- crass, immature, sexist and unfunny.

Netflix has introduced me to a whole level of cr*p that no UK network would buy, but Channel 4 (and E4) have introduced us to some real honkers from across the Pond, notably;

*2 Broke Girls *- despicable main characters surrounded by racial stereotypes.

*New Girl* - a vehicle for Zooey Deschanel, as unfunny as it was tasteless.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Apr 13, 2022)

The Ace said:


> *Absolutely Fabulous *- Joanna Lumley got too old to boink producers, and ended up in this waste of time.



Absolutely Fabulous wasn't too bad.  I thought the characters were quite well observed.

I agree about Netflix though.  I don't watch very often - maybe once a week - but I already feel like I've seen all the worthwhile movies.  I have a particular dislike for those documentary series that are about six episodes long but would be perfect (and quite interesting) if limited to just one.


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 13, 2022)

The Ace said:


> *New Girl* - a vehicle for Zooey Deschanel, as unfunny as it was tasteless


She was in Elf so is exempt from criticism


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Apr 13, 2022)

Danny McG said:


> I would think *Come back Mrs Noah* starring Mollie Sugden, a really awful sci-fi 'comedy' series
> The end credits here are a short demo of it's direness



I've never even heard of that! It looks super camp.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 13, 2022)

Hard to say, as most series that started off awful I didn't watch beyond an episode, or I didn't watch at all due to poor reviews/comments.

Firstly, I'll discount all reality tv shows from my decision, from Jerry Springer to Most Haunted to Big Brother (apart from maybe the first series). I'll also discount quiz shows and soap series.

From what I've seen of it The Watch was dire, as it made a mockery of Terry Pratchett's Discworld, but is it the worst ever? Probably not. I'll opt for Enterprise, because it takes something really special for a Star Trek series to get canned. The fanbase and the budgets are there to sustain the shows through the 'getting to know you' stages to the 'getting to really enjoy it now' parts.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Apr 13, 2022)

Mouse said:


> I kinda want to say *Lost*. I was a _huge_ Lost fan - I was an admin/mod on three Lost forums, two of which were huge. I watched every ep, I discussed every ep. I have made friends that I'm still very close to to this day through this show. I was part of an epic Lost RPG that ran for several years. Yet I've never been so disappointed by a TV show in my life and I've never hated a TV character as much as I hate Jack. I can't even rewatch the series (though I do own it all on DVD) because it makes me so furious now.




Do you know, I almost said Lost, but it got off to such a great start and was so intriguing for perhaps two or three seasons. Then it seemed to get bored, start parodying itself (never a good sign) and then tried to extend itself in directions that (seemingly) wasn't intended when it was first thought up. I ended up watching the series to the bitter end (and by that stage it was bitter) only because I had invested so much time and so many years in watching it to get to that stage. Then I wish I really hadn't bothered.

One series I could never, ever watch again. But I do think that there is room for a much shorter, much tighter scripted reboot of the series. Or perhaps some clever person could edit the show to make it into the series it promised to be at the start.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 13, 2022)

Le Panda du Mal said:


> Thank you. I forgot the name of this show, but I think about its badness all the time. I remember it re-ran on SyFy in the mid-90's (back when it was still the Scifi Channel) and there was one episode where the kids virtually foment a revolution by forming a Beatles cover band. In retrospect I guess it sort of tied into American fantasies about bringing down the Soviet Union with rock music.



The worst episode  of that show was *Mansion of the Beast *which basically did Beauty and the Beast and,  didn't do it very well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 15, 2022)

*Super Friends*  was a very much dumbed  down version of Justice lease  , It was on tv with various incarnations from the early 1970's to about he early 1980's  .  This show was chalked  for educational  messaging , non violent action   which resulted in inane  story telling and noxious villain  villain with stupid  sounding  names like *Professor Know it All* , (I kid you not).  in addition  annoying characters like Doug ( who for some reason wore a super where  cape, Wendy  who medically wore no cape ,  Wonder Dog who did  wore that wear a cape and,  none of them had power and were constantly   getting into danger and had to be bailed out by the Inane mighty heroes.    They were later replaced by San and Jana  the Wonder  Twins who had to active one power ring activate their power..  Sane could become anything liquid or  Ice and Janna could turn  into any animal she chose. They a had a pet monkey  named Gleek who was actually smarter  than they were.  And the stories  oh god , so many baddies to chose from .  They did one called  *The Lord of Middle Earth*.  This is one episode you never ever look up if you value your sanity .


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 15, 2022)

Naked Jungle springs to mind, a series that had naturists doing an assault course.


----------



## Swank (Apr 15, 2022)

I would like to embrace the spirit of previous entries by selecting hugely successful and/or widely loved shows to bag on:

1. Seinfeld - (disappointed George and Elaine didn't end up together)
2. All Star Trek shows, ever - (not enough red alerts)
3. Twilight Zone - (too little explicit sex content)
4. I Love Lucy - (Desi's awful fake accent)
5. Bugs Bunny - (insensitive depictions of the duck community)
6. The Weather Channel - (too little explicit sex content)

Hopefully that forever establishes my thoughtful contrarian street cred.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Apr 15, 2022)

Swank said:


> 6. The Weather Channel - (too little explicit sex content)



You would have loved L!ve TV in the nineties.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 16, 2022)

Swank said:


> I would like to embrace the spirit of previous entries by selecting hugely successful and/or widely loved shows to bag on:
> 
> 1. Seinfeld - (disappointed George and Elaine didn't end up together)
> 2. All Star Trek shows, ever - (not enough red alerts)
> ...



Here on SFF Chronicles you can never have enough contrarians 

Wow  ! You've just given a good idea for playroom Topic  thread .


----------



## Parson (Apr 16, 2022)

*Teletubbies *and *PeeWee's Playhouse *are surely among the worst "children's" television ever made.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 16, 2022)

Parson said:


> *Teletubbies *and *PeeWee's Playhouse *are surely among the worst "children's" television ever made.



Cringeworthy tv shows.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 16, 2022)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> I've never even heard of that! It looks super camp.


You had to live in the UK in the mid-1970s. 3 TV channels that switched off at midnight. Very little choice. There are a number of British sitcoms from that period that are jaw-droppingly awful. I remember enjoying Mrs Noah at the time.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 16, 2022)

Separate thread, I think.

I saw Space Force recently, which i think needs to be here. I wanted to like it, i really did but just how dumb do these studios think we are?


----------



## Harpo (Apr 16, 2022)

I don’t usually do the “close thread” thing, but for this I think it’s apt

Sunset Beach


----------



## BAYLOR (May 11, 2022)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Star Trek: Picard
> Star Trek: Discovery*
> 
> There, I said it.
> ...



Ive not seen a full episode of* Star Trek  Picard *. No real desire to see this show

*Star Trek Discovery *is a decent show,   season 1 was a bit choppy but good season,  2 when Pike and young Spock came on board was very good,  season 3 is  okay  so far  Ive yet to see season 4 .

* Galactica 1980* was an absolute travesty of a series , lasted for 11 crappy episodes which was too many. The Time Travel concept pretty much undermines thee series because if they can do time travel why couldn't; they go back and prevent the Cylons from  destroying the 12 worlds ? That's that just one of myriad of issues this one has.

*Heil Honey , Im Home,*  Ive never seen  it but , The question is who in their right mind thought  this was a good idea for a series ?

*The Star Wars Holiday Special*   I saw once when it was first  on television . I wish I could forget it even existed . Godawful piece of rubbish that should have  never have happened.

*War of the Worlds *I saw one episode and found it forgettable.

Reality Television is probably the worst thing ever to happen to the medium of television.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 11, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> You had to live in the UK in the mid-1970s. 3 TV channels that switched off at midnight. Very little choice. There are a number of British sitcoms from that period that are jaw-droppingly awful. I remember enjoying Mrs Noah at the time.



Read about this show, sounds silly but entertaining.


----------



## Parson (May 12, 2022)

*The Carol Burnett Show* an utter piece of horrid comedy.


----------



## KGeo777 (May 12, 2022)

I watched the Carol Burnett show but..I can't remember a thing that she did that I liked.
I liked Vicky Lawrence and Tim Conway best (those Dorf commercials he did later were stupidly amusing.).

Superfriends with Marvin and Wendy were awful. But the later seasons improved.

Galactica 1980 had the worst bait and switch imaginable because the ads implied Cylon Raiders were attacking Los Angeles.
It was evil not to have that actually happening.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 12, 2022)

Parson said:


> *The Carol Burnett Show* an utter piece of horrid comedy.





KGeo777 said:


> I watched the Carol Burnett show but..I can't remember a thing that she did that I liked.
> I liked Vicky Lawrence and Tim Conway best (those Dorf commercials he did later were stupidly amusing.).
> 
> Superfriends with Marvin and Wendy were awful. But the later seasons improved.
> ...



I loved that show. Tim Conway and Harry Corman used to  crack me up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2022)

*Strike Force *1981-82  an abysmal cop drama staring Robert Stack .


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 7, 2022)

The Ace said:


> *Absolutely Fabulous *- Joanna Lumley got too old to boink producers, and ended up in this waste of time



Wow… misogyny because you didn’t like a show? That’s harsh. 

Mind you I have to agree with you about Mrs Brown’s Boys which isn’t just bad, it’s offensive to a few groups of people. My dad loves it and always tries to get me to watch it with him. 

*New Girl* - a vehicle for Zooey Deschanel, as unfunny as it was tasteless.

It was trashy and not my usual fare but I found myself watching a lot of it. Not for ZD but the other characters. 

I’ve shows of my own I dislike but I’d be burnt at the stake as they’re so popular (esp here  )


----------



## Rodders (Aug 8, 2022)

A great parody of trash TV is Garth Merenghie’s Dark Place.

Hilarious and I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 8, 2022)

*My Mother the Car. *Oh, dear, what to say. I think the title says it all. Be thankful if you didn't see this most unfunny 'comedy'.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 16, 2022)

Droflet said:


> *My Mother the Car. *Oh, dear, what to say. I think the title says it all. Be thankful if you didn't see this most unfunny 'comedy'.



Ive seen one clip of that one and it was quite enough.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 16, 2022)

Parson said:


> *Teletubbies *and *PeeWee's Playhouse *are surely among the worst "children's" television ever made.



To be fair none of us were / are the target age for either show.  I have never seen  _PeeWee's Playhouse _ so can't comment, but I know my kids were entranced by the _Teletubbies _ when they were wee. 

I would nominate _Starhyke_ a totally unfunny, puerile, British adult 'comedy' show which managed to rope in actors from _Star Wars, Babylon 5, _and _Stargate SG1_ to bolster its SF credentials  - and having blown its budget on hiring them shot the remainder of the show in the alley behind the village hall they used as a studio space.
Here's the official trailer.  This is them selling it, making it look as good as possible.  And, to be fair, having watched the whole series they _almost_ got some of the good bit in.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Aug 16, 2022)

Parson said:


> *PeeWee's Playhouse *are surely among the worst "children's" television ever made.



Wrong, PeeWee's Playhouse is one of the greatest shows, children's or otherwise, ever made.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 16, 2022)

Well remembered, JunkMonkey. I remember reading about Starhyke, but it never appealed to me at all and i never saw it.

SF and comedy is a difficult mixture to get right.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Aug 16, 2022)

*Charmed*. Just a really lame attempt to be another Buffy, with everything that's stupid about Buffy but none of the funny characters that made Buffy watchable.


----------



## Parson (Aug 17, 2022)

Le Panda du Mal said:


> Wrong, PeeWee's Playhouse is one of the greatest shows, children's or otherwise, ever made.


Opinions vary, and everybody can be wrong once in a while.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> To be fair none of us were / are the target age for either show.  I have never seen  _PeeWee's Playhouse _ so can't comment, but I know my kids were entranced by the _Teletubbies _ when they were wee.
> 
> I would nominate _Starhyke_ a totally unfunny, puerile, British adult 'comedy' show which managed to rope in actors from _Star Wars, Babylon 5, _and _Stargate SG1_ to bolster its SF credentials  - and having blown its budget on hiring them shot the remainder of the show in the alley behind the village hall they used as a studio space.
> Here's the official trailer.  This is them selling it, making it look as good as possible.  And, to be fair, having watched the whole series they _almost_ got some of the good bit in.



It looks like crap.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2022)

Le Panda du Mal said:


> *Charmed*. Just a really lame attempt to be another Buffy, with everything that's stupid about Buffy but none of the funny characters that made Buffy watchable.



It actual stated out good  and went steadily downhill .


----------



## Vladd67 (Aug 19, 2022)

Le Panda du Mal said:


> *Charmed*. Just a really lame attempt to be another Buffy, with everything that's stupid about Buffy but none of the funny characters that made Buffy watchable.


To me Charmed seemed to be the daily struggle of three sisters with only one bra between them.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 19, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> It looks like crap.



It was.  I'm having a very strange urge to watch it again.  I still have the discs...


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 20, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> It was.  I'm having a very strange urge to watch it again.  I still have the discs...



Claudia Christian's career really  tapered off after Babylon 5.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 12, 2022)

Vladd67 said:


> To me Charmed seemed to be the daily struggle of three sisters with only one bra between them.



The biggest problem is even when they came up with good story ideas , they would inevitably screw things up.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 19, 2022)

I cannot look at episode of the Brady Bunch , and worse , Filmation  did an animated version of this wretched tv show.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Sep 19, 2022)

gv


BAYLOR said:


> I cannot look at episode of the Brady Bunch , and worse , Filmation  did an animated version of this wretched tv show.


I have never seen an episode but the first movie is one of my favorite guilty pleasure, feelgood treasures. If nothing else for that moment of ultimate mansplaining where Gary Cole, as Mike, the dad, after hearing some trite aphorism from another family member, says, "I couldn't put it better myself... but I'll try... "


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 25, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> gv
> 
> I have never seen an episode but the first movie is one of my favorite guilty pleasure, feelgood treasures. If nothing else for that moment of ultimate mansplaining where Gary Cole, as Mike, the dad, after hearing some trite aphorism from another family member, says, "I couldn't put it better myself... but I'll try... "



The man produced the Brady Bunch was Sherwood Schwartz   who gave us* Gilliagan's Island *and* Its about Time.*


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2022)

*The Secret Diary of Desmond Pfeiffer    * I would classify this one under  the head " what the hell were they thinking ?"


----------



## Swank (Oct 11, 2022)

The local classic TV station has been showing Designing Women repeats. Poorly written jokes poorly delivered.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 11, 2022)

*Big Top* - it ran for 6 episodes. I remember it being a completely unfunny show about a Circus.


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 11, 2022)

*Top Gear*. Of course, it's not a turkey in the sense of being unsuccessful - millions of people somehow enjoyed this pap. Old Top Gear is like watching three slightly resentful dads being forced to perform a comedy act at very short notice, whilst trying to burn the BBC's entire budget with stupid pranks. I have a particular hatred for Jeremy Clarkson's delivery, which reminds you of the deep unfunniness of his schtick by frequently pausing as if for a punchline.

"Cyclists, eh?"
"Oh yes, haha, cyclists!"
"Germans, eh?"
"Oh yes, haha, Germans!"
"Now I'm going to drive a Bugatti Royale full of stew over the Mona Lisa....





...because I can."


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 11, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> *Top Gear*. Of course, it's not a turkey in the sense of being unsuccessful - millions of people somehow enjoyed this pap. Old Top Gear is like watching three slightly resentful dads being forced to perform a comedy act at very short notice, whilst trying to burn the BBC's entire budget with stupid pranks. I have a particular hatred for Jeremy Clarkson's delivery, which reminds you of the deep unfunniness of his schtick by frequently pausing as if for a punchline.
> 
> "Cyclists, eh?"
> "Oh yes, haha, cyclists!"
> ...


I especially "liked" it when they did an American road trip [Miami to New Orleans?]. Somewhere in the deep south, they wrote [very near if not actually] homophobic things on each others cars and then had to run out of town before they got shot at...


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 11, 2022)

Good to see the licence fee being used for something useful!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Oct 11, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> *Top Gear*... I have a particular hatred for Jeremy Clarkson's delivery, which reminds you of the deep unfunniness of his schtick by frequently pausing as if for a punchline.


You are not alone...


----------



## Swank (Oct 11, 2022)

It seems like the key to hating Top Gear is to like it enough to watch a considerable amount of Top Gear.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Oct 11, 2022)

Swank said:


> It seems like the key to hating Top Gear is to like it enough to watch a considerable amount of Top Gear.



I loath the show and I think I've seen about about 45 seconds of one.   As a wise man once said, "You don't have to eat a whole sh*t sandwich to know you won't like it."


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 11, 2022)

Yep, same here! That is indeed wise!


----------



## paeng (Oct 15, 2022)

Definitely _Star Trek: Picard_ and _Discovery_ (mentioned earlier), but also _Lovecraft Country_, _Ring of Power_, recent seasons of _SNL_, older shows like _AfterMASH_, _Galactica 1980_, and _Manimal_.


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 15, 2022)

I liked Manimal.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 27, 2022)

Vladd67 said:


> I liked Manimal.



That might actually have worked better as a seers of TV movies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 8, 2022)

Swank said:


> It seems like the key to hating Top Gear is to like it enough to watch a considerable amount of Top Gear.


I think ive watched maybe one epside of this show .  I found it uninteresting.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 9, 2022)

It's just three boys playing. 

I've always had a soft spot for it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 2, 2023)

CupofJoe said:


> *Big Top* - it ran for 6 episodes. I remember it being a completely unfunny show about a Circus.


I think I missed that one.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 2, 2023)

Rodders said:


> It's just three boys playing.
> 
> I've always had a soft spot for it.


I recently  saw a clip of Sean Lock complaining that Top Gear was too blokey and other people criticised it and called for it to be axed, which resulted in a reply from a fan asking that people like him be left one programme they could enjoy.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 3, 2023)

BAYLOR said:


> I think I missed that one.


Amanda Holden running a falling-apart Circus. It had a good cast with people like Tony Robinson, John Thompson, Ruth Madoc and Sophie Thompson [I had to look that up]. It isn't even so-bad-its-good. The writing felt more like something from the 70s and not 2010. It was just tired and dated.
I can remember Amanda Holden's legs as she seemed to spend the entire show dressed as the Ringmaster/Ringmistress.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jan 3, 2023)

Vladd67 said:


> I recently  saw a clip of Sean Lock complaining that Top Gear was too blokey and other people criticised it and called for it to be axed, which resulted in a reply from a fan asking that people like him be left one programme they could enjoy.


What I think of as The Spanish Bullfight Pleading. After bear baiting,  dog fighting, public executions and all those other fun days out for all the family were done away with surely it wouldn't be too hard to let sadists have one death ritual to indulge themselves with would it?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 3, 2023)

JunkMonkey said:


> What I think of as The Spanish Bullfight Pleading. After bear baiting,  dog fighting, public executions and all those other fun days out for all the family were done away with surely it wouldn't be too hard to let sadists have one death ritual to indulge themselves with would it?


Last of the Summer Gear, which was paid for out of the public purse, can hardly be compared with blood sports and public executions. Those that enjoyed watching three middle aged men mucking about with cars shouldn't have such a programme removed because metropolitan snobs dont agree with it. I would gladly see the removal  of help I'm a has been save my career, slut island, and all other such brain dead "reality" dross, but it is acceptable dross to keep the masses happy so I just dont watch it. Personally I felt Top Gear had passed it's best a few years before Clarkson was quite rightly not renewed but as long as it had viewing figures to justify its existence there it was.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jan 3, 2023)

Vladd67 said:


> Last of the Summer Gear, which was paid for out of the public purse, can hardly be compared with blood sports and public executions. Those that enjoyed watching three middle aged men mucking about with cars shouldn't have such a programme removed because metropolitan snobs dont agree with it. I would gladly see the removal  of help I'm a has been save my career, slut island, and all other such brain dead "reality" dross, but it is acceptable dross to keep the masses happy so I just dont watch it. Personally I felt Top Gear had passed it's best a few years before Clarkson was quite rightly not renewed but as long as it had viewing figures to justify its existence there it was.



I'm not saying they are the same.  I'm saying the "leave us one programme/thing that is now/becoming socially unacceptable" argument is the same. Totally agree with you about "reality" dross.  But even that to me is an irrelevance as I don't watch any TV.  They could switch the whole thing off (broadcast and streaming) and I probably wouldn't notice. (Or care.)


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 5, 2023)

As Jane Austen said, "One half of the world cannot understand the pleasures of the other". Or was it Pinhead?

I'm always surprised that Clarkson never went into politics. He'd probably be Prime Minister by now if he had. And I'll stop there.


----------

